# Is it normal to be self-conscious about having moles?



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

I have about 7 on my face, none of them fully protruding but one is getting there. It's odd since my body only contains three, one of them near my collar bone. I feel sorta ugly with them.


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

*its common to be self conscious about anything. .*

if you let yourself. .if it bothers you that much. .i suppose you could have it removed. .but you could be left with a scar. .i'm sure you are a great person. .that's all that matters


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I have 1, I've known of it all my life and I don't care.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

justanentpgirl said:


> if you let yourself. .if it bothers you that much. .i suppose you could have it removed. .but you could be left with a scar. .i'm sure you are a great person. .that's all that matters


I am far from a great person.


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

I have one that kind of sticks out, on the back of my neck. The rest are all flat, small, and are what you would call "beauty marks". I have about 14-17 of those on my face.

And I used to be self conscious about those, until my girlfriend told me she found them kind of... cute?


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

To OP:
Yes. It's normal. Can you do anything about it? If yes, do so. If no, why bother? Go out and play instead of standing in front of that mirror.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> To OP:
> Yes. It's normal. Can you do anything about it? If yes, do so. If no, why bother? Go out and play instead of standing in front of that mirror.


Its not me staring at mirror, I've been told "If you hadn't had all those moles, you'd look good."

I've been told that as well as replacing moles with "short" and "asian", but I can't change those.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a bunch moles on my face, but I always thought they were called "beauty marks"! I have one above my lip. I bet they make you look sexy and you don't even know it. You may be making a mountain out of a molehill. 

But, you can always get them removed. That is really easy to do, just go to your derm.


----------



## Crafter79 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have tons on my back and have had three removed. The scars don't bother me since they are on my back, but if you are getting rid of them on your face, I think you should consider using laser.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had three on my face my whole life, but they're nothing more than small brown spots. They've been passed down through my entire family. Don't worry about them, I bet you nobody has even noticed them. If they bother you that much you can have them removed.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Being self concious is normal.
What you are self concious about I don't think factor all that much.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Crafter79 said:


> I have tons on my back and have had three removed. The scars don't bother me since they are on my back, but if you are getting rid of them on your face, I think you should consider using laser.



YES. Dermatologists know what they do be do. Just go to one if you are really worried! They will let you know exactly what the procedure is and how they deal with moles on the face. I'm sure they do it all the time! <3 You are fine. I think moles are cute on guys. I think it is a personal preference. 

About what people said? *I believe that anyone who says something as rude as, "You'd be cute without those moles.", without any concern for your feelings, is a brainless superficial idiot with no inspiration or future.*


----------

